# Dieing hornwort



## ni317 (Jan 18, 2005)

The hornwort in my 55 gallon shrimp /snail and 10 gallon guppy tank is dieing and I have know idea why I thought it may have been the salt in the 10 gallon but now its its dieing in the 55 also.THe hornort in my 20 gallon snail looks fine and the java ferns in the 55 looks ok also so what could it be. Diana


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't know why this happens, but its happened to me. You need to throw out most of it before it drops enough needles to clog the filters. Once you thin it down, it comes back. My only thought was that bluegreen algae was growing on it and keeping it from getting enough light. But it could be a lack of some nutrient or something toxic, too.


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

that happened to mine too, i just pulled it and replaced it with jungle val


----------



## ni317 (Jan 18, 2005)

I am trying to slowy get the mess its on bottom of the tanks but the 55 is going to be hard to vac i'm haveing to be very carefull becouse of the shrimp.
Its getting some new growth but after this I dont know if I want to keep it or not the cana tank is looking like a good new home Diana


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

odd- last week i had the same thing happen in one of my tanks. Got up and there was the mess.
The other tanks are all ok just now.
It does like high light and lots of nutrients.


----------



## aquatico (Mar 5, 2009)

I too had a hornwort looking beautiful for a day or so then made a HUGE mess. Never sprang back though only thing left was the pathetic looking spines. I've heard this plant is picky a lot of people seem to have trouble with it, some have no problems but I've heard more complaints then praises : / It's a shame though they are really cool looking and mine even had a bronzy glint to them at the tips.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Did anything change? Did the pH drop?


----------

